# Hoax or spoof websites



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

If you know of any, post links to them in this thread. Here's a good example--an arboreal octopus whose main predator is the sasquatch:

*http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/*

Try your best not to let things get too religious or political.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'll try, F#, but you know how those endangered tree octopuses make me feel!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

kv466 said:


> I'll try, F#, but you know how those endangered tree octopuses make me feel!


Even if you are tempted, there doesn't seem to be any way of donating money to help save the tree octopus.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That's a slow way of getting around in trees; could be an evolutionary challenge. How the sloths made it is not clear to me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This is no longer on a website, as it was like a fraud and tax dodge thing, and I think taken down from the net.

This was pruportedly a group of islands in the Pacific called The Dominion of Melchizedek, but in reality it was not much more than a website.

This was a huge scam, a bit like the Nigerian ones, but it got out of control. It was eventually shut down. But before that, some countries like the Central African Republic actually recognised this fake "country." Which probably didn't carry much weight, but anyway, a lot of people were taken in by this hoax & lost quite a bit of cash in the process...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

www.lindsaylohan.com

I mean, really...need I say more? This is a spoof, right?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Can't access that, it's taking ages to load.

I don't mind Lindsay Lohan, I think her films, some of them, eg._ Mean Girls_, are okay for what they're worth.

Of course, she's no Cate Blanchett or whatever in terms of her acting, nowhere near, but silly to compare the two who work in different genres anyway...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think she could have been a great actress and still has the capacity to do so...i actually went around trying to find a website that was pretty weird and not really doing what it advertised itself to do and well,...this is about her singing and doesn't load for me either so that's why I posted it...my fondness for her acting does not extend itself toward her singing.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^I haven't heard Ms. Lohan sing, and as you describe re your experience of that, maybe that's a good thing. Another thing I'd add to her being a good actor in what she's done, is she's obviously capital H "hot," but I don't want to come across as kind of just focussing on her physical attributes, which cannot be denied!...


----------

